# 7 week pregnant cat help?



## GeorgiaMain (Apr 21, 2013)

I got my cat from a rescue when she was 7 month old, I was told then that she had her operation and wouldn't be able to have kittens, on the 1st of march she went missing all day and the morning after she had brought this male cat in the had been spraying all over the house, from then her nipples have gotten larger and she's really quite big now, I can feel her tummy move when I put my hand on it, her nipples have white crust on the ends. She has been cleaning them a lot, she often walks along then plonks herself on her side on the floor, I have made a bed with blankets that she has been using, got her a litter tray and I've been keeping her in, any other things I should know? Any information should be appreciated 
I have 5 homes for the kittens so far.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

If the rescue incorrectly told you she had been spayed then you need to contact them - they might be able to help out with the kittens and spaying mum.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you been in touch with the rescue you got her from? xx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

GeorgiaMain said:


> I got my cat from a rescue when she was 7 month old, I was told then that she had her operation and wouldn't be able to have kittens,
> 
> on the 1st of march she went missing all day and the morning after she had brought this male cat in the had been spraying all over the house, from then her nipples have gotten larger and she's really quite big now, I can feel her tummy move when I put my hand on it, her nipples have white crust on the ends. She has been cleaning them a lot, she often walks along then plonks herself on her side on the floor,
> 
> ...


1. Why didn't you immediately contact the rescue when you found out she was pregnant??? 

2. How did this male cat get into your house to start spraying? 

3. Exactly how old is your cat?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

There has been quite a few of us needing advice with our pregnant cats so have a look through the forums.
How old is your cat and do you have a picture of her?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Suggest reading this thread:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/298452-my-cat-might-pregnant-what-should-i-do.html

Just out of curiosity, why would you already have "5 homes for the kittens so far" when it appears you haven't even contacted the shelter who you got this cat from?

Are you planning on charging anything for these cats per chance?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Please don't let the kittens go to their new homes until after they're 12 weeks old. Also, if you can, please get them neutered and vaccinated before they leave, so the little ones won't end up like their mum

We'll need pictures too, so please upload them ASAP


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Groundhog Day

:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Groundhog Day
> 
> :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


Yada yada yada....

1. The shelter_ lied _and said she was spayed.

2. _I got the cat from a vet, who lied to me and said she was spayed.
_
3. The vet's _receptionist _told me I had to wait for the cat to go into heat before they will spay.

4. My vet refuses to spay before one year.

Take your pick. :001_rolleyes:

Have I missed any?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

These are all 'true' stories posted in the past month by the way. :Yawn:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Laurac said:


> If the rescue incorrectly told you she had been spayed then you need to contact them - they might be able to help out with the kittens and spaying mum.


Agree with this, talk to the rescue.

How old is your girl now? If your mating date is correct she's due around May 5th. Sounds like she's never been an indoor cat if you only just got a litter tray, 7 months is really too young for her to have been going outside. Definitely keep her indoors and do not let her out until spayed.
There's some good info in the link TT posted for you to read.

Consider TNRing the male (trap, neuter, release), there are more than enough moggie kittens in the world already without this boy running around entire.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Have to say I'm quite shocked and dumbfounded that veterinarians and shelters are contributing so much to the unwanted pet population in the UK. :


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

I find it strange the op hasn't been back for the advice xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Have to say I'm quite shocked and dumbfounded that veterinarians and shelters are contributing so much to the unwanted pet population in the UK. :


She has posted once and never posted again. *if* the cat really came from a rescue and was unneutered I can't think which rescue it would be - all the big ones will not let a cat of that age be rehomed entire. It would have to be some local rescue running on a shoestring.

Have no idea why you mentioned the vets as the OP didn't...

It's hard to find vets that will do early neuter in the UK, so a lot of kittens go with a voucher for free neutering when the time comes.

I'm doing some forms at present for a fairly new rescue in West Yorkshire and this is the case with them - all their adoptions are neutered or go with a voucher. Hopefully they follow up the ones where the forms don't get back to the vets.

It looked a bit like someone had adopted an unneutered cat from the RSPCA on another forum but it was actually a private adoption - I have no idea what the RSPCA connection actually was.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

danniandnala said:


> I find it strange the op hasn't been back for the advice xx


No doubt we shall soon be hearing about how she was _hounded off the forums _by what has been post posted, the poor dear. And the shelter _must_ have lied, because _someone_ ain't telling the truth. Certainly couldn't be the OP. Those pesky vets and shelters are notorious liars who go out of their way to encourage moggy breeding after all. :001_rolleyes:

So in the interest of preempting any speculation about why OP left, the fact is OP came on, posted this thread and has not logged on since. Well over 24 hours ago. Before any comments were ever posted.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> She has posted once and never posted again. *if* the cat really came from a rescue and was unneutered I can't think which rescue it would be - all the big ones will not let a cat of that age be rehomed entire. It would have to be some local rescue running on a shoestring.
> 
> *Have no idea why you mentioned the vets as the OP didn't...
> *


That was an example of some of the bizarre recent excuses for one of the many accidental on purpose pregnancies on here. Direct quote: "I got the cat from a vet. The vet lied to me and said she was spayed". Seriously


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> That was an example of some of the bizarre recent excuses for one of the many accidental on purpose pregnancies on here. Direct quote: "I got the cat from a vet. The vet lied to me and said she was spayed". Seriously


Yes, I remember that one and I'm sure the vet didn't lie. There's nothing in it for them to lie - if they tell the truth that the cat needs spaying they can then charge for doing the op! And if there is any documentary evidence that they lied then they can find themselves being investigated by their professional body.


----------

